# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dream machine: Control your sleeping mind with Remee - Digitaltrends.com

## Dream Guide Team

Digitaltrends.com*Dream machine: Control your sleeping mind with Remee**Digitaltrends.com*A *lucid dream* sleeping mask called Remee paves the way to a much more entertaining night's sleep. A new device being funded on Kickstarter could make Inception look like more than just a movie. Bitbanger Labs' Remee is an REM enhancing *Lucid Dreaming* *...*Feel like flying? Brooklyn's Bitbanger Labs brings *lucid dreaming* to the *...*VentureBeatBitbanger Labs promises cheap device for *lucid* dreamsSlashGearRemee helps you tap into your dreamsAtomic*all 4 news articles »*

----------

